# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ringneck Πρασινος 2 χρονων που μιλαει, με σκυλο!Θεσσαλονικη

## Σπυρος24

Παιδια ανταλασσω τον Πικο μου με καποιο κουταβι αρσενικο κατα προτιμηση.Τον δινω διοτι υπαρχουν καποια προβληματα οικογενειακα που δεν θελω να αναφερω καταλαβαινετε.δεν εχουν να κανουν με το πουλι αμεσα! Ο πικο ειναι ταισμενος στο χερι, χορευει, τραγουδαει ειναι τερμα ημερος , πεταει κανονικα, εγω τον εχω ελευθερο στο σπιτι τις πιο πολλες ωρες.. εχει μαθει να λεει το ονομα του.. αλλα μαλλον νομιζει οτι λενε εμενα ετσι και το λεει:Ρ Εχει δαχτυλιδι. Βρισκομαι θεσσαλονικη. Τον δινω μαζι με το κλουβι του. διαστασεις δν ξερω αλλα ειναι μεγαλο με νικελ χρυσο χρωμα και ανοιγει γινοντας σταντ! .ηταν αρκετα ακριβο. Οποιος εχει καποια προταση ας μην διστασει να μου πει! Τον Πικο τον δινω μαζι με το κλουβι ποτε χωρια! 
Πρεπει να τον εχω δωσει δυστυχως το πολυ σε 2 μηνες:/ Ευχαριστω πολυ! Για οτι θελετε μηνυμα :Happy: 

Φωτογραφιες εδω! http://imageshack.us/g/546/150320121082.jpg/

----------


## kaveiros

Φιλε μου καλησπερα, με ενδιαφερει ο Πικο , εχω κι εγω ρινγκνεκ , την μπεμπα μου η οποια ειναι επισης εκτος κλουβιου στο σπιτι, και νομιζω θα ταιριαξουν μια χαρα. Η δικια μου ειναι παιχνιδιαρα, ναζιαρα και πολυ πολυ πεισματαρα :Happy:  Για τον Πικο μπορω να κανονισω να ερθει εδω με γνωστο μου ( αλεξανδρουπολη μενω) ομως το δυσκολο ειναι να σου στειλω σκυλο εκει. Καταρχας δε ξερω για τι σκυλο ενδιαφερεσαι? θελεις να ειναι ρατσας η οποιοδηποτε σκυλακι? Στην πολη μου συμμετεχω στον φιλοζωικο συλλογο, εχουμε μπολικα σκυλακια για υιοθεσια και θα μπορουσα να κανονισω να σου δωθει σκυλακι απο την φιλοζωικη της Θεσσαλονικης. Τα σκυλακια ειναι με το βιβλιαριο τους συνηθως, εμβολιασμενα και περιποιημενα. Αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτη η περιπτωση στειλε μου pm για να τα πουμε καλυτερα για λεπτομερειες κτλ. Επισης οτι θες να ρωτησεις , στη διαθεση σου.

----------


## kaveiros

Μολις μιλησα με τα παιδια στην φιλοζωικη εδω. Εχουμε 4 νεογεννητα κουταβακια ( Ενος μηνα περιπου) τα οποια ειναι ημιαιμα, θα γινουν σε μεγεθος εως 12 κιλα. Αν σε ενδιαφερει θα σου το φερει θεσσαλονικη ατομο απο το συλλογο , θα αναλαβουμε εμεις να του βαλουμε τσιπακι με δικα μας εξοδα για να γινει κανονικα η υιοθεσια οπως πρεπει. Μπορω να σου στειλω και φωτογραφιες αν θες. Θα περιμενω νεα σου.

----------


## ktistis

Τι εγινε με το ρικνεκακι τελικα ποιος το πηρε;

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro...> :Happy: ....το κανες το θαυμα σου παλι..> :Happy:

----------


## Σπυρος24

Ο πικο δεν δοθηκε ακομα πουθενα παιδια! Kaveiro στειλε μου αν θες φωτογραφιες απο τον σκυλο να δω και την γνωμη του αδερφου μου :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Οκ Σπύρο σου έχω στείλει pm με φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σπυρο... εγω θα σου προτινα να χαρισεις τον παπαγαλο σου σε καποιον που θα τον φροντιζει(βλεπω καποιον απο πανω μου πχ) και να ρωτισεις τις φιλοζωικες της περιοχης σου αν εχουν κατι σε αυτο που ψαχνεις για σκυλακι...οι φιλοζωικες θα σου χαρισουν και πολλες φορες θα σου προσφερουν το πρωτο εμβολιο,ακομα και τη μελλοντικη στειρωση δωραιαν...δεν χρειαζετε να κανεις ανταλλαγη δηλαδη,θα βρεις πολυ ευκολα σκυλακι που να χαριζεται οπως το θες!

----------


## cypand

τελικά τι έγινε? τον πήρε ο αντρέας?

----------


## andreascrete

Υποθέτω ότι μάλλον το παιδί θα θέλει σκυλάκι ράτσας καθότι και το πουλί με το κλουβί θα του στοίχισε αρκετά, και όχι αδεσποτάκι καθότι μπορεί αδεσποτάκι και απο το δρόμο μόνος του να βρεί και να το υιοθετήσει!....αλλά ας περιμένομε να δούμε τι έγινε τελικα και αν έχω δίκιο!

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν ειναι απ το δρομο το σκυλι, σε σπιτι μελους της φιλοζωικης  εχει γεννηθει και δεν εχει αποφασισει ακομα ο Σπυρος τι θα κανει. Επισης οι σκυλοι ρατσας κοστιζουν πολυ περισσοτερο απο ενα ρινγκνεκ ομως η αξια των ζωων δεν μπορει να μετρηθει ετσι. Τα σκυλια που μαζευουν οι φιλοζωικες απο το δρομο ειναι σκυλια που παρατηθηκαν απο σπιτια κατα κυριο λογο και τους παρεχεται και ακριβη διατροφη και πληρης ιατρικη καλυψη και βοηθεια με προσωπικα εξοδα των μελων, γι αυτο θα παρακαλεσω να μην μειωνεται η αξια των σκυλιων αυτων και επισης να μη συνεχισουμε αυτη την κουβεντα εδω γιατι θα βγει η αγγελια εκτος θεματος.

----------


## zweet

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ενα σκυλακι για οποιοδηποτε λογο στην πορεια δεν θα ειναι σωστο να ξαναδωθει καπου αλλου.ενα σκυλακι ισως κανει την αναγκη του μεσα στο σπιτι , η ισως γαυγιζει παραπανω και ενοχλει τους γειτονες.δεν ξερ αν το παπαγαλακι ενοχλει , ομως ενα σκυλακι σιγουρα θελει πολυ σκεψη πριν την αποκτηση του γιατι δεν ειναι σωστο να αλλαζει χερια. το σκυλακι δενεται τοσο με το αφεντικο του , που αν αποφασισεις να το δωσεις καποια στιγμη , θα πληγωθει για το υπολοιπο της ζωης του..

----------


## jk21

παρακαλω η αγγελια να μεινει καθαρη απο περαιτερω σχολια .ο Σπυρος εχει ζητησει ενα σκυλακι (δεν δινει σκυλακι οπως μαλλον νομιζει το μελος zweet ) και προσφερει τον ringneck του .οσοι ενδιαφερονται ειτε ο ανδρεας ειτε οποιος αλλος ας του δειξουν τι εχουν να του προσφερουν και εκεινος θα αποφασισει .για ολους μας ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα ζωα εχουν ιδια , δηλαδη ανακτιμητη αξια ή θα επρεπε να εχουν και καθε σχολιο ισως παρερμηνευθει και οδηγησει αλλου την κουβεντα .αν συνεχιστουν τα σχολια θα  διαγραφτουν οπως και καθε αντιστοιχο που εχει ηδη υπαρξει

----------


## Σπυρος24

οχι παιδια το πουλι δεν το πηρε κανεις ακομα.ειναι στον ομο μου τωρα:Ρ αν το παρει κανεις θα το γραψω βεβαια εδω. ναι παιδια η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα ηθελα ρατσας σκυλο και οχι μονο γιατι μου κοστισε αρκετα ολο αυτο....Μου ειναι δυσκολο να τον αποχωριστω αλλα πρεπει:/ και εχω ακομα ενα θεματακι με τους γονεις μου για τον σκυλο.μια μου λενε δωστον πικο ετσι μια μου λενε παρε σκυλο.

----------


## Σπυρος24

Αποφασισα να ανεβασω ενα βιντεακι για να δειτε λιγο καλυτερα τον Πικο! και οτι ειναι ξεχωριστο Ringeckaki :: 
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edi...id=sbQdLYbnjFQ

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια εχω ενημερωσει τον Σπυρο οτι τον Πικο δε θα τον παρω τελικα, προεκυψε αναγκη να παρω ταιρι στο κοκατιλ μου. Η προταση για το σκυλακι ισχυει παντως αν το θελησει ο Σπυρος να το παρει μπορουμε να του το στειλουμε και να παρει αλλο μελος τον Πικο.

----------


## ananda

θα τον ήθελα και εγώ αλλά ακόμα κι αν το αποφάσιζε ο Σπύρος η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη μεταξύ μας και δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορούσε να ταξιδέψει  :sad: !

----------

